# Shoulder Blade??



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I shot a buck last week that has a broadhead sticking in his shoulder blade. I would like to keep this to place along with my european mount. What would be the best way to get the rest of the flesh off of the shoulder bone without messing up the broadhead? Can I boil it just like I am going to do the skull or will the broad head fall out and/or be ruined? I guess another option is to just leave it outside and let nature take its course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have done this before......Mine was lodged in its spine.....I just got it down to were I could pull the broad head out and then boiled the rest...and put it back together when I was done......Mack


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...that will work.

Mitch


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

